# Stock toro (4.1.1)



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone compiled just a bone stock version of the "official" toro update? Or is there a source built rom that hasn't been modified in any way? I'm finding on all the roms and kernels I try on JB, the UI is very choppy. I've been testing them since the first takju leak came out. I do seem to recall more butteryness on the stock one, and honestly the only feature I need is pulldown toggles which an app can do. Any ideas?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Bugless beast?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

There is no stock jro03o source version. If that's what you want the Google factory image for jb for toro is the best bet though I think that's the same as the leak ota except its a full factory image.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> There is no stock jro03o source version. If that's what you want the Google factory image for jb for toro is the best bet though I think that's the same as the leak ota except its a full factory image.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. I'm going to give flashing the 4.1.1 factory image a shot, cheers.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

Liquid? it is the smoothest ROM I have flashed.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

prostang said:


> Liquid? it is the smoothest ROM I have flashed.


Well this person asked for a STOCK rom... Liquid is anything but stock so your answer is completely invalid.

Someone posted this exact same question yesterday almost precisely 12hrs before you posted your question: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34871-latest-stock-rooted-official-jb-rom/


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> Has anyone compiled just a bone stock version of the "official" toro update? Or is there a source built rom that hasn't been modified in any way? I'm finding on all the roms and kernels I try on JB, the UI is very choppy. I've been testing them since the first takju leak came out. I do seem to recall more butteryness on the stock one, and honestly the only feature I need is pulldown toggles which an app can do. Any ideas?


Ditto for me. I think Bugless Beast is what I may go back to. I've noticed unstable behavior in a number of ROMs that are essentially stock, but with features/mods added. I love having a couple of great features baked-in, but as soon as I get unstable behavior, I realize it may not be worth it for me.


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

I can think of TWO specific instances of this. I'm currently using one of them. Unfortunately it's not on Rootz... do a Google Search. You'll find them (one is from MMuzzy).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Factory images are located on google's site as usual: https://developers.g...id/nexus/images


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Are Gapps included on Google's factory images? Also, are these flash able zips?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

steve.messer84 said:


> Are Gapps included on Google's factory images? Also, are these flash able zips?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yes, no

fastboot only.


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> yes, no
> 
> fastboot only.


Thanks

I know i'm going to sound like an amateur, but here it goes anyway. If I apply this in fastboot, what are my next steps for regaining root? Also, can I be rooted, running CM10 and still apply, or do I need to be stock?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure if yarly meant the gapps aren't flashable or the stock ROM isn't flashable, but either way the gapps have to be flashed after a fresh install of a ROM that doesn't include gapps.


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> Not sure if yarly meant the gapps aren't flashable or the stock ROM isn't flashable, but either way the gapps have to be flashed after a fresh install of a ROM that doesn't include gapps.


We're not talking ROM's. The question was about a Google factory image. He was answering yes the Gapps are included in a stock image, and no it's not a flashable zip.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Really search for wugs tool kit. It is super easy and does it all. I just swapped my device and it saved me a ton a work.


steve.messer84 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I know i'm going to sound like an amateur, but here it goes anyway. If I apply this in fastboot, what are my next steps for regaining root? Also, can I be rooted, running CM10 and still apply, or do I need to be stock?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

steve.messer84 said:


> We're not talking ROM's. The question was about a Google factory image. He was answering yes the Gapps are included in a stock image, and no it's not a flashable zip.


I was referring to the stock image, bad choice of wording on my part. But either way I was thinking you could extract the gapps from the image and use them apart from the stock image (after flashing cm10) which it seems the op is hoping to be able to do.

Edit: wow. Replied to the wrong thread lol.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

steve.messer84 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I know i'm going to sound like an amateur, but here it goes anyway. If I apply this in fastboot, what are my next steps for regaining root? Also, can I be rooted, running CM10 and still apply, or do I need to be stock?


If you're already unlocked, then you'll stay that way. If you don't flash the recovery.img and only the data one and system, then you won't have to reflash recovery. With that, you would have to add back su and superuser.apk. Basically the directions are similar to resetting back to stock in the pinned topic minus what I mentioned.


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

steve.messer84 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I know i'm going to sound like an amateur, but here it goes anyway. If I apply this in fastboot, what are my next steps for regaining root? Also, can I be rooted, running CM10 and still apply, or do I need to be stock?


It doesn't matter what is currently on your phone (stock/CM10/other ROM/rooted/not rooted), the only requirement for fastboot flashing the stock image is that your bootloader is unlocked. flashing the stock images via fastboot will wipe everything on your phone and bring you back to stock.

after you've fastboot flashed the stock images, it is very easy to re-root. All you need to do is download the superuser zip (go to this page: http://androidsu.com/superuser/ and then download Superuser-3.1.3-arm-signed.zip. Then either fastboot flash (or just boot to) CWM recovery (or TWRP), and once you are in the custom recovery, flash the superuser zip. Then you'll be completely stock, but rooted.


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help guys! I have been contemplating returning to stock for the past few weeks. I just kind of get tired of building all of my info back up. Dictionary, bluetooth, the little pop ups that log your preferences when choosing a certain action. The tough part is deciding if I can live without flashing some of these ridiculously awesome ROM's. It's going to be hard to go without, after having whatever I want for so long. I know some of these things can be backed up with TiBu, but it just doesn't seem to operate the same when restored in comparison to a fresh install.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

steve.messer84 said:


> Thanks for all of the help guys! I have been contemplating returning to stock for the past few weeks. I just kind of get tired of building all of my info back up. Dictionary, bluetooth, the little pop ups that log your preferences when choosing a certain action. The tough part is deciding if I can live without flashing some of these ridiculously awesome ROM's. It's going to be hard to go without, after having whatever I want for so long. I know some of these things can be backed up with TiBu, but it just doesn't seem to operate the same when restored in comparison to a fresh install.


It took me a long time to finally get on the Titanium Backup boat, but once I did, swapping roms got a lot easier. 
Might be something to consider. 
I was in your shoes a week ago. Went to the stock rom, but after a day or two of use, I was back on Liquid-JB.

The stock rom for this phone doesn't suck, which is more than I can say for most phones, but it still can't compare to a well-baked custom rom.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

steve.messer84 said:


> Thanks for all of the help guys! I have been contemplating returning to stock for the past few weeks. I just kind of get tired of building all of my info back up. Dictionary, bluetooth, the little pop ups that log your preferences when choosing a certain action. The tough part is deciding if I can live without flashing some of these ridiculously awesome ROM's. It's going to be hard to go without, after having whatever I want for so long. I know some of these things can be backed up with TiBu, but it just doesn't seem to operate the same when restored in comparison to a fresh install.


I'm in the same boat, thinking of going back to rooted stock. I've got the restore process down no problems, I'm just tired of the constantly wiping and flashing. I've slowly gone back to using a mostly stock setup, and the custom features I do use now I can do myself (mostly just SystemUI icon changes). However, the transparent nav bar that just got added to CNA is something I want (I love the new Moto Blur look) so I'm gonna have to figure out that one on my own first before I switch back.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

steve.messer84 said:


> Thanks for all of the help guys! I have been contemplating returning to stock for the past few weeks. I just kind of get tired of building all of my info back up. Dictionary, bluetooth, the little pop ups that log your preferences when choosing a certain action. The tough part is deciding if I can live without flashing some of these ridiculously awesome ROM's. It's going to be hard to go without, after having whatever I want for so long. I know some of these things can be backed up with TiBu, but it just doesn't seem to operate the same when restored in comparison to a fresh install.


While it is a pain and, normally, doesn't require much re-setup I've been trying to stick to devs and roms that have dirty nightlies or release milestones. You get all the great functionality their rom provides without the constant headache of having to do clean installs and restore everything I could probably go back to stock & not notice any difference at all because I don't use 90% of the bells/whistles most ROMs provide anyways. I like how Jelly Bean looks, I like how ICS looked, and even how Honeycomb looked so I leave everything as it is. I don't use lock screen targets or navbar rings, I don't change the navbar size or hide it, and I don't mess with my status bar. About the only thing i use is the notification drawer toggles which if I really needed them I could download an app that does it. 
My advice is flash an aokp or a liquid or one of the other feature-heavy ROMs... turn everything on & see what you use vs don't use. If you don't use it.. turn it off. After a week see where you're at. Find ROMs or apps that do what you want and if that leaves you back at stock - you know what to do.


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Detonation said:


> I'm in the same boat, thinking of going back to rooted stock. I've got the restore process down no problems, I'm just tired of the constantly wiping and flashing. I've slowly gone back to using a mostly stock setup, and the custom features I do use now I can do myself (mostly just SystemUI icon changes). However, the transparent nav bar that just got added to CNA is something I want (I love the new Moto Blur look) so I'm gonna have to figure out that one on my own first before I switch back.


Well crap, now I am going to have to try CNA hahaha...so much for stock


----------



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Detonation said:


> I'm in the same boat, thinking of going back to rooted stock. I've got the restore process down no problems, I'm just tired of the constantly wiping and flashing. I've slowly gone back to using a mostly stock setup, and the custom features I do use now I can do myself (mostly just SystemUI icon changes). However, the transparent nav bar that just got added to CNA is something I want (I love the new Moto Blur look) so I'm gonna have to figure out that one on my own first before I switch back.


Where are you getting the new CNA?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

steve.messer84 said:


> Where are you getting the new CNA?


XDA or http://codenameandroid.com/forum/index.php?/forum/25-rom-releases/


----------

